# مذكرات ولد فافى فى الجيش



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع


مذكــرات ولـد فافــي في الجيـــش



لا لا لا .. دي ماما أكيد اتجننت


أنا .. أنا .. أنا أدخل عسكرية!! و أطلع عسكري!!


أنا أمسك بتاع بيضرب رصاص!! و أشوف واحد قدامي بيخر دم!! لأ وكمان أنا اللي أكون خررته!!


دنا لما بشوف المسدس التويل ده اللي بيمسكه العساكر.. بتخض .. إزاي أصلن بيقدر يمسكه .. ده تقيل أوي


دنا آخر مره كنت مع البنات في الملاهي .. ولعبنا المسدسات اللي بنضرب بيها عالبط اللي ماشي في الميه .. كانت 


كل ما رساسه تتلع من المسدس.. أحس إن قلبي اتنفد و نت من مكانه.. الناس بقت قاسيه أوي!!


لأ واللي يخض بقه.. اسمعوا التعزيب.. عايزيني أقص شعري بالمكنه على زيرو.. ياخرابي.. أمشي قدام صحابي كده 


ازاي.. من غير شعر.. ده انا كنت اموت..


قال و توته بتقول عليا دلوع.. دلوع إيه .. دنا لسه امبارح في النادي.. شتمت الواد  و برأتلوا خليته اتخض 


وبلع ريقه قدام الشله كلها.. عسكرية ايه بقا اللي هخاف منها

*منقـــــــول*


منتظرة تعليقاتكم​​


----------



## gift (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مذكرات ولد فافى فى الجيش*

محشش اوي


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مذكرات ولد فافى فى الجيش*



> أنا أمسك بتاع بيضرب رصاص!! و أشوف واحد قدامي بيخر دم!! لأ وكمان أنا اللي أكون خررته!!


فافى ويقول خررته هههههههههههههههههه



> دنا لما بشوف المسدس التويل ده اللي بيمسكه العساكر.. بتخض .. إزاي أصلن بيقدر يمسكه .. ده تقيل أوي


لا لا بجد حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
تقيل عليه ده لابس الشز بالعافيييييييييه

هههههههههههههههههه
مصيرة ان شاء الله ايهيبقى توتو عضلات
ياهيبقى بطشت وبيغسل هدومه
ان شاء الله :t33:


----------



## Ramzi (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مذكرات ولد فافى فى الجيش*



> أنا أمسك بتاع بيضرب رصاص!! و أشوف واحد قدامي بيخر دم!! لأ وكمان أنا اللي أكون خررته!!


 

الصحيح انه معه حق 


تسلمي يا مرمر ...خلوة منك


----------



## eman88 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مذكرات ولد فافى فى الجيش*

ههههههههههههههههههههه مجنون شيلي هذا بضحك الله يخلي لماما والبابا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مذكرات ولد فافى فى الجيش*

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك يا تويتى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مذكرات ولد فافى فى الجيش*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
اه صح معااااااه حق 
ربنا يقوووووويه
شكرا لمرورك يا رمزى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مذكرات ولد فافى فى الجيش*

شكراااااااااااااا لمرورك يا ايمان


----------



## girl of my lord (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مذكرات ولد فافى فى الجيش*

ههههههههههههه
مرمر انت قصدك ولد خنافس مش فافي 
اللي بيحارب بمبرد المنكير
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مذكرات ولد فافى فى الجيش*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة هو ده بقى
شكرا لمرورك يا دوللى​


----------



## جيلان (21 نوفمبر 2008)

> دنا لما بشوف المسدس التويل ده اللي بيمسكه العساكر.. بتخض .. إزاي أصلن بيقدر يمسكه .. ده تقيل أوي



*مفروض يقول بتخد بقى مش بتخض هههههههههههه
عندنا واحد فى الجيش يا جدعان ( الجندى المجند مينا ) بس مش كدى خالص طبعا ده صاعيدى لما يجى بقى يبقى يحكلنا خرر كام واحد دم هههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل  اتصدقى انا لو من بتوع الجيش اديله اعفا لاحسن يغم عليهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مفروض يقول بتخد بقى مش بتخض هههههههههههه
> عندنا واحد فى الجيش يا جدعان ( الجندى المجند مينا ) بس مش كدى خالص طبعا ده صاعيدى لما يجى بقى يبقى يحكلنا خرر كام واحد دم هههههههه*



*هههههههه انتى بتغنى وتردى على نفسك ولا ايه 

ماحنا عارفين ان مينا مش كده :hlp: 

عقبال كده مانبارك لك وانتى رايحة الجيش ياجيجى 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل  اتصدقى انا لو من بتوع الجيش اديله اعفا لاحسن يغم عليهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ههههه أحسن حاجة عجبانى فى تعليقك بتوع الجيش :hlp:

عسل ياكوكى *​


----------



## جيلان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههه انتى بتغنى وتردى على نفسك ولا ايه
> 
> ماحنا عارفين ان مينا مش كده :hlp:
> 
> عقبال كده مانبارك لك وانتى رايحة الجيش ياجيجى 30:*​



*انا وانتى فى يوم واحد يا اوختى 30:​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
تعرفي بضحك على  ايه
بضحك على نفسي 
هههههههههههههههههه
مش فاهم حاجة اللغة المصرية العامة على ما اعتقد
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا"​


----------



## جيلان (24 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تعرفي بضحك على  ايه
> بضحك على نفسي
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
هننزلك ترجمة لبنانى يا كليم ولا يهمك*


----------



## nosa adel (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: مذكرات ولد فافى فى الجيش*

ده مش فافى ده كتكوت 
شكرا على الموضوع الجامده ده​


----------



## yousteka (26 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههه


مرررررررسي يا مرمر

موضوع زي العسل ياقمر​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فزززززززززززيييييييييييع فززززززززززززززيييييييييييييع يا مرمر
بجد مودووووووووووع زى الرساسه 
ايه ده انا باين عليه اتعديت من الواد الفافى ربنا يسامحك يا مرمر هههههههههههههه
لأ بجد موضوع كامييل اوى ميرسىى ليكى حبيبتى​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليه لماما وبابا  بجد هائله يامرمر موضوع لذيذ ربنا يباركك ياقمرررر


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه الجمال ده 

ده اصلا المفروض ميخرجش من الحضانه 

على راى اللى قالو اللى امه بتدعيله احسن من اللى امه بتديله

انا بقى لو امه هغزه واستريح منه :budo::budo:

انتى جبتى الواد ده منين:t17:

بجد حرام​


----------



## جيلان (23 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل  اتصدقى انا لو من بتوع الجيش اديله اعفا لاحسن يغم عليهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*فكرتينى بالى ماسكين الاتمون هههههههههههههه*


----------



## مريم12 (23 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ده روح ماما خالص :2::2:*
*ميررررررررررررسى يا مرمر يا احلى مشرفة*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ponponayah (23 أبريل 2009)

ياخرااااااااااااااااشى على حبيب ماما 
دا على كدا البنات ارجل منو
المفروض يكون جمب ماما لحسن يتوة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههه
لذيذ
ميرسى​


----------



## amad_almalk (26 أبريل 2009)

نكته رائعه

مرسيىىىىى علي النكته 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## raffy (6 أغسطس 2010)

*شاب فافى فى العسكرية!!!!!!*

*شاب فافى فى العسكريه</B>*



*تعالوا نشوف صاحبنا الامور ده و هو داخل الجيش



لا لا لا .. دي ماما أكيد اتجننت


أنا .. أنا .. أنا أدخل عسكرية!! و أتلع عسكري!!


أنا أمسك بتاع بيضرب رساس!! و أشوف واحد قدامي بيخر دم!! لأ وكمان أنا اللي أكون خررته!!


دنا لما بشوف المسدس التويل ده اللي بيمسكه العساكر.. بتخض .. إزاي أسلن بيئدر يمسكه .. ده تئيل أوي


دنا آخر مره كنت مع البنات في الملاهي .. ولعبنا المسدسات اللي بنضرب بيها البط اللي ماشي في الميه .. كانت


كل ما رساسه تتلع من المسدس.. أحس إن قلبي اتنفد و نت من مكانه.. الناس بقت كاسيه أوي!!


لأ واللي يخض بقه.. اسمعوا التعزيب.. عايزيني أقص شعري بالمكنه على زيرو.. ياخرابي.. أمشي قدام صحابي كده


ازاي.. من غير شعر.. ده انا كنت اموت..


قال و توته بتقول عليا دلوع.. دلوع إيه .. دنا لسه امبارح في النادي.. شتمت الواد كوكي و برأتله خليته اتخض


وبلع ريقه قدام الشله كلها.. عسكرية ايه بقا اللي هخاف منها؟


هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: شاب فافى فى العسكرية!!!!!!*

*



لأ واللي يخض بقه.. اسمعوا التعزيب.. عايزيني أقص شعري بالمكنه على زيرو.. ياخرابي.. أمشي قدام صحابي كده

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههه

حلوة اوى يا ربافى

شكرا ليكى​​​​*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أغسطس 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكم*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 أغسطس 2010)

> دنا آخر مره كنت مع البنات في الملاهي .. ولعبنا المسدسات اللي بنضرب بيها عالبط اللي ماشي في الميه .. كانت
> 
> 
> كل ما رساسه تتلع من المسدس.. أحس إن قلبي اتنفد و نت من مكانه.. الناس بقت قاسيه أوي!



خلاصلى عليه بس جامدة أوى




​​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2010)

دلوع شكرا جدا فى منتهى الروعه

​


----------

